# Realistic lip effects on latex



## arattin (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Could you pretty please offer some suggestions for producing life-like or realistic lip effects on flesh colored latex masks?

Cordially,
arattin


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Depending on what look you are going for ( zombie vrs creature vrs mad slasher pin up girl ) look at what you want for a finished look. Lets say human normal. Take a good look around and in the mirror. Start with a base tone. remember, it's not just red or pink. but a little bit "other" pending on your heritage background. Then a lighter shade. then a wash or thined downed dark shade. now build it back up with lighter tones. Now with stage make up, like a haunt, you are not seeing things at there best for close up or lighting. so darker or paler than norm may be what you want. As far as paints, I like latex, but if your budget allows, don't pass on the good stuff from one of the mask making suppliers. It's made to do the job.


----------

